# Networking >  Layer-3 Switches & Router

## amit_sara

Difference Between Layer-3 Switches & Router?
Adv. of Router over Layer-3 Switches

----------


## kdeivasi

We can say Layer 3 Switches are L2switches with routing engine, that is the 
routing capability is additionally added to the L2 switches for the Inter-vlan routing. 

Where as the Router used to connet the WAN, and route the traffic, and has
more functionality like tunneling,L3VPN, Qos(extended level), Multicasting. which are not usully not available with L3-Switch.

Thatwhy the Routers are more costlier than the L3 Switch.

-Karthik

----------

